# Puddle Jumpers at Jakes Day



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I wish to thank all the Delta Puddle Jumper chapter committee members that helped with the waterfowl seminar we conducted as part of Jakes Day at the Long Lake NWR last Saturday.

Thank you to Ima870man, Madison, Tumblebuck and of course Big Daddy for your contribution of time, talents and advise to the youngsters. A good day. I received very good feed back from the refuge staff on our presentations. The kids really liked the calling and dog retrieving demostrations. I won't attempt stand up comedy next year.

Our Waterfowl Heritage Funds allow us to help with projects like this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks Straycat. I must say that I totally enjoyed myself, although I was dead dog tired with all the sun and fresh air. Thanks to the guys helping out with the duck and goose presentations too. The dog work was very cool. The looks on all the little ones faces was something to behold. I am glad to hear of many positive remarks.

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heard there was a lot of kids, nice work gang!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It certainly was a blast. I would like to echo Straycat's thanks to Madison, Tumbleduck, and Ima870man for your help. Straycat and I manned the station all day last year, and having extra people this year was a huge help.

This was the first exposure that some of the youth (and their parents) had to waterfowling, and I thank the other chapter members for helping to make that impression a postive one. I had to smile as I heard all the youngsters blowing their duck calls at the end of the day. I bet that was a long ride home for some parents.

Next year, however, I'm going to have to bring a batch of pickled eggs to help maintain our electrolyte levels for the afternoon session.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I will throw a yes vote in for the pickled eggs. I am not sure if they actually help with replenishing electrolytes, but they would have been great to munch on between sessions. Oh, we had better hope for more of a breeze than there actually was too, if you bring those pickled eggs, otherwise those dogs will never make any of those blind retreives with all the scent that will be around. 

Ima870man


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sure was fun! The pups (and me) were tired after greeting the kids all day long! They like to show off for the crowds.

Jeff, just make sure you are downwind of the dogs at all times after the pickled eggs. :wink:

Nice job guys.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I spoke with Lynda Knutsen after the event and she thought there were around 140 kids and adults at the event. Some of the kids came from quite away. Great turnout. I wonder if any of the kids will take up our offer to take them hunting this fall. Great to see the girls win the gun and bow. My boys were mad!

You can't have pickled eggs without a cooler full of hydraulic sandwiches. We have to keep Madison's hydration up. He was getting the shakes toward the end of the day. Perhaps we make it a practice to go the the Sterling waterhole afterwards.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Straycat said:


> You can't have pickled eggs without a cooler full of hydraulic sandwiches. We have to keep Madison's hydration up. He was getting the shakes toward the end of the day. .


Tumblebuck was able to cure my shakes by buying me a beer at the sterling watering hole....Water is like kryptonite on weeeknds 

I had a good time. I'd be willing to help out next year...


----------

